# gate w/cat door



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

We would like to get a walk-through gate with a cat door that is meant to be installed by screwing into the doorframe, not one that is pressure-fitted. Can you suggest a brand and model?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I never had a cat that needed a made door to get out of a fence...they just kinda made their own door, wherever & wheenever they thought they needed it.....

Mon


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

You now, frogmammy, your post is not useful. I have two cats getting on in years who clearly can't get over the baby-gate we're using now. We are keeping the new puppy out of one bedroom, to which the cats sometimes like to retreat. So I would like a gate we can walk through that attaches via hardware and has a cat door. I see quite a few variations online, so obviously there must be a market for same.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know about brands, etc., but if your puppy is a large breed, you could possibly do what one of my friends does, which is to raise the baby gate just enough the cats fit under it and their larger dogs don't. They keep the litter box and cat food in that room.


----------

